
How Toy Story 2 Got Deleted Twice, Once on Accident, Again on Purpose - dankohn1
http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/05/21/how-pixars-toy-story-2-was-deleted-twice-once-by-technology-and-again-for-its-own-good/
======
danso
I was surprised not to see this mentioned in the front page discussion about
the guy who supposedly rm rf'ed his web hosting service [1]

The (amusing and animated) YouTube video link has since been changed:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dhp_20j0Ys](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dhp_20j0Ys)

I like using the Pixar incident when working with students who are programming
at the command-line for the first time, as an illustration of how powerful the
command-line is (or rather, how much modern systems wrap things in safety
layers). The disaster that befell the web-hosting guy was not just one line of
code, but other errors and bugs (variables not being set) and overall badly
designed systems for automation.

But this Pixar incident, if it happened the way described, is the result of
someone with total control and agency who typed in that one line of code and
ran it. And they did it to something that is immediately tangible (and
beloved) to the average non-programmer. If a professional at Pixar could do
something so tragically destructive to something like Toy Story...imagine what
you [the novice] could accidentally do.

(thus, please remember to use Tab as much as possible to autocomplete)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11496947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11496947)

